# Dorian is THA MAN!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: Took him to the Repro Vet this past weekend to do an AI. Almost 10 years old and 900 million swimmers!!!  :groovy: :rofl:

By the way, congrats to Christine for those beautiful new Dorian babies.  Hope she posts pictures soon. :wub:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh my!  What a virulent boy! 

What are you feeding him?? Angel tears? Unicorn blood?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Just goes to show you to some age really doesn't matter


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Shade said:


> Just goes to show you to some age really doesn't matter


Nope! As long as they are well taken cared of.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

What, no picture of the handsome man? How fair is that! Picture please.


----------

